# Michaels 2017



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

The last few years people started posting Michaels Halloween around this time! Are they behind lol?! I'm impatient! If anyone had pics if Michaels 2017 decor post here


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

Well, I did end up seeing a few Fall-seasonal decor last year around this time, and then at the end of July and early August they started releasing their Halloween merch slowly but surely. I will share a few pics I took the other day of my local Michael's with what they currently have. I hope to see some more by this month's end.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup. The local stores seem to be just on the verge. The fall stuff is already out and it seems like some shelves have been set and filled with placeholders until the Halloween merch actually arrives.

Things seem to vary though. Used to be they'ed have Spooky Town out by the start of the second week of July. But I think there was a year or two where they didn't go full-on Halloween until the last week of the month.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm going to go ahead and change this thread's title to be the official 2017 Michaels sightings thread.


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I'm going to go ahead and change this thread's title to be the official 2017 Michaels sightings thread.


That's a grand idea! I've seen posts about a store called At Home, and then there's Costco, but sadly, where I live, neither of those two are anywhere nearby. Not even Spirit Halloween, although there are local Halloween stores which is good. Michael's definitely should have it's own thread for folks taking pictures. I will share a few more of what I took last year too just to help!

This one was taken around this time last year. Can't remember exact dates of the month, but close enough.








I kept the above picture because my local Michael's is beginning to put out their decorations, and it looks just like this again, oh yea!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

dhn1993 said:


> That's a grand idea! I've seen posts about a store called At Home, and then there's Costco, but sadly, where I live, neither of those two are anywhere nearby. Not even Spirit Halloween, although there are local Halloween stores which is good. Michael's definitely should have it's own thread for folks taking pictures. I will share a few more of what I took last year too just to help!
> 
> This one was taken around this time last year. Can't remember exact dates of the month, but close enough.
> 
> The rest were taken through August (2016).


As cool as your pics from last year are, it might be confusing for anyone looking for this year. 

We have sighting posts for the major stores that stock the "good" stuff for Halloween every year in the General Halloween section, always labeled with the year and the store name. They'll end up on the front page with some pretty crazy activity as the shelves get stocked up. Going forward, it is probably best to only post pics of this year for the store in question so as to not get anyone's hopes up about things being displayed or the status in general of the progress. 

But post away if you see anything going on in your area store for 2017!


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

Frankie's Girl said:


> As cool as your pics from last year are, it might be confusing for anyone looking for this year.
> 
> We have sighting posts for the major stores that stock the "good" stuff for Halloween every year in the General Halloween section, always labeled with the year and the store name. They'll end up on the front page with some pretty crazy activity as the shelves get stocked up. Going forward, it is probably best to only post pics of this year for the store in question so as to not get anyone's hopes up about things being displayed or the status in general of the progress.
> 
> But post away if you see anything going on in your area store for 2017!


Okay, you're absolutely right, I edited my last post to only include one photo that looks the same this year too. Close enough I suppose lol


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Spookytown comes out July 21, so everything else will probably be right beside it.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

They do seem a wee bit behind this year.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

They might be little behind some other stores. But, like the spider waiting for the fly to land in it's web, or Michael Myers waiting for that running victim to trip, or Freddy waiting for his victim to fall asleep, halloween is inevitable and I have patience.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't know if all stores will have this item, but I just made my first Halloween purchase of the season at a S.F. bay area Michael's store...









This was with the floral arrangements/wreaths and the instant I laid eyes on her, I knew I needed her heh. Great personality and funky aspect you don't see often in the main stores, even if not classical Halloween graveyards/ghosts style.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

Regions Beyond said:


> I don't know if all stores will have this item, but I just made my first Halloween purchase of the season at a S.F. bay area Michael's store...
> 
> View attachment 425625
> 
> ...


That is actually a really nice fitting "plant" to go with it lol and the relaxing skelly in the background I'm jealous of, I can't relax worth a flip these days


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Just left Michaels on my lunch break and they're putting stuff out!!! I snagged up my mad pumpkin patch i've been wanting for 40% off and got a couple pictures! Looks like they're doing some neon signs as well!! The neon signs are $60 the same price as Target and others that we've seen so far.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Did you catch how much their spooky trees with bats are priced?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

No, unfortunately I didn't :-/ I was on my lunch break so I really just rushed in and snapped a couple pictures


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

No problem, thanks for the photos! That looks like the one Big Lots had last year and I'd love to pick a second one up. I'll check Michaels thanks to your heads up.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> Just left Michaels on my lunch break and they're putting stuff out!!! I snagged up my mad pumpkin patch i've been wanting for 40% off and got a couple pictures! Looks like they're doing some neon signs as well!! The neon signs are $60 the same price as Target and others that we've seen so far.


What was the price on Mad Pumpkin Patch?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

The mad pumpkin patch was 104.99!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Just got back with my first carvable pumpkin of the season! 
I had a one day only 50% off coupon so that worked out nicely. Hoping for lots more coupons in the coming weeks.


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi everyone! I just left my local Michaels, they have made some progress since I was in there last weekend. It was mostly fall decor then but now there is actual Halloween merchandise starting to come out. The only Spooky Town item they had out was "Long Time No See!" It was selling for $47.99 before any discounts. Headed to another store later tonight to see what they have!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm hoping they get those grabbing zombies in again. I was surprised how well made it was and want to get a few more and repurpose them.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Does anyone know if Michaels's will be carrying the big toad this year? Last year it was $20. I bought one to use as my witch's familiar. I friend of mine who is really into gardening saw it and I'd love to grab one as a present. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I bought him too! Isnt he great?


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

Kenneth said:


> Just left Michaels on my lunch break and they're putting stuff out!!! I snagged up my mad pumpkin patch i've been wanting for 40% off and got a couple pictures! Looks like they're doing some neon signs as well!! The neon signs are $60 the same price as Target and others that we've seen so far.


Wait, WUT? How in the world does the staff at your local Michael's become fun again and put out Halloween decor now and mine doesn't!? lol 

I went there again today and took a few more pictures, this time my store *does have* some Halloween stuff out, but they aren't actual hard objects if you know what I mean, just some little stuff you stick in the ground. Still pretty cool though. 

*MHalloween*, those are some great pics as well, the staff at yours is also cool, LOL


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Facebook is getting overloaded with the Spookytown stuff. Has anyone's store set up all of the Halloween stuff yet? If so, please post pictures.


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey everyone, the Spooky Town collection is live on the Michaels website, you can view their collection and see the prices as well  heading to the store later to see if they set everything up yet!


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

MorganaMourning said:


> Does anyone know if Michaels's will be carrying the big toad this year? Last year it was $20. I bought one to use as my witch's familiar. I friend of mine who is really into gardening saw it and I'd love to grab one as a present. Thanks.


Hi the Michaels a city away from me had them. (I thought they were oversized frogs lol) Anyhoo I did not catch the price so I am pretty sure you'll get them too,


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

Michael's now has their Halloween stuff on the website! Most of it says in store but at least we can get an idea of what will have!

http://www.michaels.com/halloween/decor/917606427?pmpt=qualifying&sz=24&start=0


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

I really like these fall and pumpkin signs


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Spooky Town was out today in our part of Canada, and there was a 50% coupon, so we picked up the camper and a couple figures.

Of course tonight they email about * 55% Coupon for Saturday July 22 only! * *sigh* 

Coupon available via their website (again, in Canada anyway).


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I went to my store today and it was disappointing. Only had one bin of orange and white pumpkins.?


----------



## El Wray (Jul 5, 2017)

Went to mine, only had one shelf and a few Spooky Town items.


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey Everyone, for those who are wondering, Michaels says "Stores should be complete with the set by Jul 28th, a majority should arrive by July 21st"....I guess I shall wait patiently....


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

So if I go to Michaels with a 55% off coupon from AC Moore They will take it ? I want to get the ghost o round and the Mad Pumpkin patch but the prices are just CRAZY!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Is there a catalogue of what they have this year>


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

There's a 50% off coupon in today's ad, good today and tomorrow only.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Sooooo happy they are bringing these guys back! I missed out on the black on last year. The white one I keep out year round!


----------



## Livetohaunt86 (Aug 22, 2015)

crazyhalloweenguy said:


> So if I go to Michaels with a 55% off coupon from AC Moore They will take it ? I want to get the ghost o round and the Mad Pumpkin patch but the prices are just CRAZY!


It worked for me! Multiple times I might add. Their competitor coupon policy states they will honor a coupon from a competitor for up to 60% off one item, and AC Moore is one of them. The only tricky part is that the conpetitor has to have a store in your region. This may or may not be enforced though since the closest AC Moore in my area is about 35 miles away and they still took them. Up until a week ago I didnt even know what AC Moore was lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Went to one of my Michael's last night and they were starting to put things out, several empty shelves waiting but a half shelf with the usual stuff they always have, small skeletons, black lace table clothes, foam skulls ect. I didn't take pics because you could insert any pic from the past few years and you've seen it all before. None of the "themed" stuff they get ect. Mine probably won't get it anyway because it is a small store....sucks. 
I did get some of the magnetic flies and roaches, the roaches looks pretty realistic so I got a couple. They are magnetic, in the sense they have a magnetic "screw" on their underbelly but they do not come with a magnet to keep them held in place. You would have to get one to put on underside or stick them on something metal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Eeew that's pretty realistic looking disembodiedvoice! Don't understand the magnetic screw part about it. Is the screw slightly magnetized to stick to a metal surface? Too bad most refrigerators aren't steel any more. Otherwise kind of perfect gross out place to see one or more. How much are they? How big?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Eeew that's pretty realistic looking disembodiedvoice! Don't understand the magnetic screw part about it. Is the screw slightly magnetized to stick to a metal surface? Too bad most refrigerators aren't steel any more. Otherwise kind of perfect gross out place to see one or more. How much are they? How big?


yeah, thats what I was trying to say lol it was hard to explain. The screw is magnetized so it will stick to some metal surfaces on its own. but to have it stuck to something like the lamp shade I have it on you have to have a magnet underneath and it doesn't come with that , which is what I find strange. In my pic I just stuck the second roach underneath to take the picture. They come in a pack of two. They fly looks good but is way bigger than a regular fly and unlike my roaches their magnets repel each other lol

They were sort of expensive for what they are in my opinion , but I use coupons for everything....everything lol so I didn't pay full price. They are 3.99 per pack of 2. The roach is about 1 1/2 inches long. The fly is an inch and also comes in a pack of 2.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Michael's fly. I have a big bag of life sized flies that look real. I use them on my "rotten food" on my table setting ect. I love them lol . I know bugs aren't for everyone but I always have roaches on the walls and flies on the food. these flies are too big for people to think they are real I would think but the size allows you to see them, the life sized ones I have are not very noticeable,


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Disembodied, Hmm just looked cockroach up on Michael's site and for $3.99 they say you get 2 cockroaches and 2 flies....

I have 2 bags of nice flies I got years ago from Oriental Trading. Not carried in a while. So I understand  I like your idea of adding them to lampshades.

BTW the attachment of the fly in your above post isn't showing up for me, which is why I was trying to see if Michaels online had the cockroach and flies listed. It's listed but says In Stores Only. Suppose it could be mistake and should have been a choice between the two kinds of bugs for that price. The online photo of the fly does look pretty good. Think I'll have to make a stop in to see these.


----------



## Dolce8111 (Jul 19, 2017)

My Michaels and A.C. Moore has started putting out halloween.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

GoS in store they are packaged separate , 2 roaches for 3.99 and 2 flies for 3.99. if you got all 4 for 3.99, I would have picked up more but that wasn't the case. I think I will get a few more roaches at least. The legs of roaches and flies are little metal wires and can be positioned in different ways.

Just looked online and you are right online it says 4 pieces but in my store, there was no mistake, they were packaged separate and with it's own price tag. i will look at the other store we have and see if you get all 4 together , that would be a much better deal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hubby out and motivated by the Roaches and flies you posted about, I headed to my local Michaels. My store pkging was also 3.99 for 2 of each kind. The store was just starting to put out halloween grabbed a few photos. I really do like the insects. 

The "dollar bin" area had nice glass test tubes with either cork or black plastic lid, 2 for $3. Their spring/summer 70% clearance area had a number of wooden and wire storage trays i guess you'd call them with glass bottles or jars included. Picked up a nice 3-bottle old wood look container rack for mad lab or witches cabin, on sale for under $5 so happy about that. Also picked up 2 small twig wreathes to stack and turn into a baby dino feeding nest, plus some greenery to add to it. Had a 50% off one item email coupon so used that. Everything was so inexpensive only saved 2.50. Should have thought about buying the Gemmy swirl spotlight i was thinking about that for the discount...drat!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you like the LED neon signs, they are carrying the Enter If You Dare and Beware ones.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Back home and can post a few of the photos I took. 

Nice thick glass test tubes with cork or black plastic top:









Series of 3 photos of my stores halloween aisle so far:

























A few closeups, notice the flies and roaches hiding among the animals!:









but found more of them further down the shelving:









Close up of the insects and the packaging:









Thought this rack of 3 glass bottles in the wooden stand was a steal at $5 (reg. 14.99):









End cap of their Gemmy projection lighting and two LED "neon" signs:


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Did you get both kinds GoS or just Roaches ?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh went with both of course! I think these Michaels flies remind me more of horseflies being larger and without the iridescent blue/green body of the houseflies that I've typically seen.

Got me curious and I managed to locate the Oriental Trading flies that I bought years ago (no longer available) and compare the two. I always loved the iridescent paint on the OT's body but next to the Michaels' fly it makes me want to pull the legs off the OT ones and put wire legs in there and do some fine paint veining on the clear wings it has. If I create some "fly paper" to hang in a scene with a bunch attached I can probably have them suspended in the air and people wouldn't notice their legs as much but I do like the metal legs much more. Also think I'll be cutting off what I guess is their mouth since it looks more like short antenna. Now spoiled by the look of the Michaels ones.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Michaels bugs are pretty sweet. I have a metal door in my kitchen that leads outside and I have them on that right now, They look real from a distance for sure. I went back today and got one more pack using the 50 % coupon. It's good thru tomorrow,


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Apparently we're quite a bit behind the rest of you here in Ottawa 'cause the Michaels I was in today only had about half an aisle of Halloween out. Still, I almost started crying when I saw it.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Stopped at a Michaels today with 50% off. They let me get everything I wanted.

The Mad Pumpkin Patch
Creepy Camper
Pumpkin Pickup Truck
Bone Bridge
Grim Rider
Evil Pumpkins
Spookytown This Way

*The only one I did not get was BAD TO THE BONE #72491. Has anyone physically seen that in their stores? Seemed strange this location had everything in the catalogue but this. Hmm. Maybe I will have to check another?*


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

They had Bad to the Bone at my local Michaels yesterday, so it is definitely in some stores.


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

Everyone, I can officially announce that my local Michael's has finally put out their SpookyTown Collection, well according to the awesome rep guy, about 80% of it, but it's still great to see, plus there were a few more there too. Here's a few pictures.




































All sorts of them, from an empty but promising shelf of dog costumes to inflatables, boy oh boy, and these pictures aren't all of them, but for the sake of bandwidth or whatever, here's the better ones.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Just got back from using another 50% coupon for another large pumpkin. Really hoping I can get several more before the perpetual 25% off "sale" starts.
They had spooky town in boxes on the display rack, no actual set up started yet. And clear across the store next to the "thankful" and "pumpkin patch" signs and so forth, they have their Halloween merchandise. Same stuff they have every single year; severed arms, styrofoam skulls, creepy cloth, etc. Nothing new and nothing decorative like candle holders, figurines, etc. The arrangement of the store was just really weird. I'm hoping it will change when they get the rest of their stuff. Actually, I'm hoping they get more stuff!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I went back today too to use the 50% off One Item coupon. Had thought about it since I was there last night, and with the coupon their 29.99 Gemmy projection lighting (with coupon now only $15) was cheaper now than even if I were to buy it elsewhere. Exception might be Big Lots who has some of the projection lights for $20 and right now you can use the Hot Deals offer (also expiring soon) although the offer requires a $50 or more purchase to get the discount. Spirit Halloween has some of these projection lights (not the CometSpiral) retailing at 24.99 and even with their 20% off coupon, Michaels would be less expensive. Gemmy lighting here includes Whirl-a-Motion, Fire & Ice and CometSpiral. Their "neon" lighting I think is priced higher than Target (who cares the Beware and a different color version of the Enter if You Dare) but with the coupon think it kind of prices it evenly with Target, but check for yourself if this is something you are looking for.

As Madame Leota said I too have a feeling that any day now all coupon discounts at Michaels will exclude halloween. Seem to recall in the past this happens around August and if you are quick you can get a good deal on a few things. Today's the last day on the 50% Off coupon. 

My store looked to be set up for all the halloween that they will be putting out initially. One long aisle of halloween, some end caps, their aisle section with the Lemax figures/general lighting/Gemmy projection lighting/ "neon" signs was all done and illuminated and functional, and even the projection demo lights were connected and working today. I guess I never paid attention to the Whirl-a-Motion ghosts, witches, spiders projection lighting before. They actually looked pretty nice on the display. I ended up buying the red/yellow CometSpiral ($15 with coupon) and noticed they had the other multi-colored CometSpiral that GR is carrying.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Rustie said:


> They had Bad to the Bone at my local Michaels yesterday, so it is definitely in some stores.


Good to know. I will have to check that location again or another store nearby. It's not a necessity since it is such a small piece and I got all my main wants, but I'd still like to get it soon


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

McBernes, Lil Bernes and I went by yesterday and they had started putting out a bit.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

The Michael's website has a lot of Halloween decor items posted if you search for Halloween! Most of it is unavailable for online ordering but hopefully it'll help everyone budget.. I'm figuring out the best plan of attack with coupons as we speak! :-D


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I just went to Michaels' site and searched "halloween". It turned up 666 results lol.


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

McBernes said:


> I just went to Michaels' site and searched "halloween". It turned up 666 results lol.


Oh wow, how odd, the rep guy I Talked to in front of the Spookytown Collection was looking up an item for me and he pointed that out also, he's all like "oh hey i just searched blah blah blah and look what it brought up" LOL ...I wonder if it's intentional or not.


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

@Fall_oween and @chelsiestein on Instagram have some photos of Michaels Halloween and pictures of the planograms!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello everyone! Glad to be back on here! Here are some screenshots that I found on instagram and it seems here on the west coast we have nearly everything out! I still need to visit my local Michaels and see everything for myself but one thing is for sure, my wallet is in danger!














The skeleton bottle reminds me of the Skele-Gro from Harry Potter and I absolutely need one!


----------



## SpookyFairy (Aug 17, 2015)

I was curious if the Michaels in my area was stocking up on Halloween items and they are! Let me show you what is beginning to fill the shelves.

Neon Lit Signs








Skulls, Cats and Pumpkins (to be painted)








Witches


----------



## SpookyFairy (Aug 17, 2015)

Rat skeletons on books and some florals








Skeleton snow globes and other skeleton decor








Skeleton mirror and skeleton busts


----------



## SpookyFairy (Aug 17, 2015)

Skull artwork








Witch pillows, floral picks, candleholders. 








Velvet skull decor and bowls


----------



## SpookyFairy (Aug 17, 2015)

I love nutcrackers and absolutely adore these halloween ones! 








Halloween signs


----------



## SpookyFairy (Aug 17, 2015)

Black cats








Giant chains and other items








Halloween wooden plaques, plastic tumblers and ceramic plates


----------



## SpookyFairy (Aug 17, 2015)

Last but not least, here is what I chose to bring home with me: 








I'm going to create a Halloween apothecary with a few of the other bottles I've collected. Once my store has the black candelabras stocked (right now they only have the gold ones), I will pick two of those up. The candelabras this year seem to be heavy with larger crystals. I like that. I'm debating about some of the skull decor (we will see how my apothecary starts to turn out) and the nutcrackers. 

Have you seen anything that is an absolute must for you?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I went into my local Michaels after work today and they have about the same amount out. I took pictures but I guess there's no need to post since it's just a repeat of what everyone else posted really. I really like the skull manor stuff, but a lot of it I just really don't need. I definitely want the skeleton bottles and I keep going back to that skull picture, which is 34.99 if anyone wants to know. And I may pick up some of the ceramic spell books this year. Some of the things are really just too small to justify me buying...like I love the skeleton cat on the books but it's just a small figure. Oh they did have this raven wing bowl that I think i'm going back for as well.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry, forgot to attach the picture of the dish


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I have to have that skull picture and the skeleton bottle. I haven't been to the local michael's lately, last time they had some fall flowers but that was it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Stopped in my local Michaels today & picked up a couple sets of battery operated taper candles. One set is orange & black striped the other is white & black striped.

They had a few things but no village stuff or large stuff either.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Went to Michaels hoping to get one of the "skele gro" bottles, didn't expect to actually find it but I did. My michaels didn't have any, as in none of the decor type items last year, not one skull or candle holder, nothing so I was really happy to see this year they have some of those items. 
The "skele gro: bottle and the other two with it, skele hands wrapped around and skull bottle remind me of the Bethany Lowe bottle set from last year ( still available this year ) but hers are 89 bucks for all 3. Glad I didn't get those last year. 







Bethany Lowe bottles


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

Incoming more pictures I took with my crappy flip phone's camera instead of my modern LG tablet's camera @ my local Michael's lol


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Michaels has a 50% off coupon today and I really want to check it out. But then I get the email for 40%off entire purchase from Joanns and I only have time for one store haha! I do need purse supplies and fabric so Joanns wins this time


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

KissingCoffins said:


> Michaels has a 50% off coupon today and I really want to check it out. But then I get the email for 40%off entire purchase from Joanns and I only have time for one store haha! I do need purse supplies and fabric so Joanns wins this time


What is cool is that I didn't provide any sort of discount at checkout with the Witch Halloween Block countdown decor, but the cashier did it for me which brought the total price down to $7.68. That's so awesome


----------



## BGraser (Jul 28, 2017)

Our Michael's (upper bucks, PA) has some Halloween merch out already....sorry...no pics...I wasn't on this site yet


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh man, I NEED that dish. Going to Michaels tomorrow...I hope they have it out here!


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

I believe my store has everything out as of yesterday. Im in their almost every day sonif new stuff comes in I?ll know lol. Im definitely geting the skull artwork along with the black cat and the lampshade covers. I used the 55% off coupon from AC Morre yesterday and expected bot to be able to uses it again but I went in later that day and got to use it twice (i know im bad lol) but for all the stuff I buy i might as well use it


----------



## The Grim Reaper (Jul 15, 2006)

Kenneth said:


> Just left Michaels on my lunch break and they're putting stuff out!!! I snagged up my mad pumpkin patch i've been wanting for 40% off and got a couple pictures! Looks like they're doing some neon signs as well!! The neon signs are $60 the same price as Target and others that we've seen so far.


Didn't see that at my local Michaels yet.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Sorry for low quality pix


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Finally made it into mine last night and was seriously underwhelmed. The employees really outdid themselves with a crappy display. Had to go looking for Halloween stuff and found it all over the place. Spookytown was the last thing I saw and it looked awful. I only bought a couple of small pieces.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I saw that Michael's had the skeleton Gordman's offered last year but could never find. The one that is resting his skull on his hand. Not only was I able to use the 50% off coupon on it, the cashier allowed me to use it on everything in my purchase. MIchael's has a nice selection of skeleton decor this year.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

grim gravely said:


> I saw that Michael's had the skeleton Gordman's offered last year but could never find. The one that is resting his skull on his hand. Not only was I able to use the 50% off coupon on it, the cashier allowed me to use it on everything in my purchase. MIchael's has a nice selection of skeleton decor this year.


Is it the same as the one gordmans had? It seems like a smaller version of it to me. I've only seen the gordmans one online in videos so maybe it wasn't as big as it appeared to be. I know it has color changing lights instead of an orange light.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Ditsterz said:


> Is it the same as the one gordmans had? It seems like a smaller version of it to me. I've only seen the gordmans one online in videos so maybe it wasn't as big as it appeared to be. I know it has color changing lights instead of an orange light.


It is the same as the Gordman's version from last year. It does seem a but smaller than what I imagined but still a nice size. I would assume it was the same size as Gordman's but I never saw it at the store. I stopped at Gordman's almost every day last year and they never stocked it at my store. Kirklands also has the skeleton this year but it's not at my Kirklands. Maybe it's a online exclusive? Kirklands has two versions on their website, one on a stack of book and this version. I'm fine with the price I paid for this ($11) but I bet we see this selling in Walgreens and other stores as well.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I see a few things there I would love. My goal was to buy as little new stuff as I could this year but it's not working out too well. Interesting to see the skull string art there. It was one of my Grandin Road winter pick me up purchases and I really liked it. After looking at it I couldn't help but think this looks do-able. Even with my artistic skill level. I ended up making a Jack head. Made a couple of errors on it but all in all it was very easy.


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Sorry for low quality pix
> 
> View attachment 434138
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. Went to mine today and got the red skull decanter- seen in picture 8 with the red velvet skulls - far left on second shelf. - will prolly handwash with soap and water, and change out the cork- it had slight adhesive residue. My Joanns was still setting stuff out, will probably check both places this upcoming weekend.


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

So as someone who does not usually frequent Michael's, I only went in here because of the good deals and decent items mentioned on the forum. Michael' stores are usually overwhelming and confusing and today was no different. Overall I give them a D. 

Ok, so I am happy you have decorations and items out way before most of the other stores. But you are a craft store, so concievably your clientele are going to be _building_ things. Most of the people buying from Home Depot, Target, etc are going for the quick fix, and will be using the item immediately. People shopping at Michael's need more time to properly make use of their purchases. So in reality, no bonus points. 

I don't understand why your Halloween stuff is scattered all over the store. Actually, its probably to make me wander around like a lost soul, while you hope I bump into some other non Halloween item or 3 that I just _must_ have. I get marketing, but there is a way to do it and not be a jerk about it. There is no rhyme or reason as to why items are located where they are. Instead you could put it all in a back corner so I have to walk through the whole store to reach it. Not everyone is going to be getting excited for Halloween in July, so I actually dont mind it tucked away in its own creepy corner. Let the average shopper get their summer and back to school crafts in the bulk of the store. Let me slink into the back and enjoy a solid cohesive display.

The Spookytown "display" was beyond disappointing. I have never seen one before, but looking through some of the throwback threads, they seemed well done at one time. Maybe its because its July, but there was *no* display. Just Spookytown houses and figures on shelves.

Well, at least I got to use my 50% coupon on every item in my purchase. I have a cool idea to enhance my decorations inside each night, so I got two pumpkins that I'm going to carve and paint. So on prices, I have to give you an A.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

looks like there's a picture frame... it has 3 skulls on top and hands on the sides? I'm going to need that! I like the mirror too


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

VenomStorm said:


> So as someone who does not usually frequent Michael's, I only went in here because of the good deals and decent items mentioned on the forum. Michael' stores are usually overwhelming and confusing and today was no different. Overall I give them a D.
> 
> Ok, so I am happy you have decorations and items out way before most of the other stores. But you are a craft store, so concievably your clientele are going to be _building_ things. Most of the people buying from Home Depot, Target, etc are going for the quick fix, and will be using the item immediately. People shopping at Michael's need more time to properly make use of their purchases. So in reality, no bonus points.
> 
> ...


Mine was the exact same way today. There was one bin of full pumpkins, the skellys were in the back by framing, the wooden paintable stuff was on an endcap, the Spooky town stuff was on display but only in boxes, & there were only 2 aisles of Halloween proper.

Then I realized it's July 31 & they're still trying to rid themselves of beachy stuff & they're sorta in limbo with its-still-summer-&-kids-are-out-of-school mode & back to school mode. Michaels won't fully get into Halloween & have it all in one spot & everything displayed properly until mid-August & most likely Christmas trees will be out then too. They don't even have out half of what they'll have out in a few weeks.

This is the time you buy some things full price because come the end of August they won't have them. I bought some wooden paintable light up stuff & some paint I needed for something else. I also bought some 99 cent bracelets I'll give away in treat bags. I buy 5-10 each time I go there so after the next trip I'll be done with them.

These bracelets


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

*LED Tree at Michaels*

Has anyone bought this tree? I am curious how it looks? I like what is shown on the box and inline but I am scared it will not look good in person.
https://www.michaels.com/spooky-led-tree-by-ashland/10514239.html#q=purple+tree&start=1


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I have that tree. It pretty much looks like the picture. Its built pretty sturdy.


----------



## BlackCrow (Sep 13, 2009)

I already bought a crow figurine there (not the best picture, but it's attached), didn't get a chance to take a pic of any displays in my area but it seemed like they didn't have much at the Michaels here either.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

BlackCrow said:


> I already bought a crow figurine there (not the best picture, but it's attached), didn't get a chance to take a pic of any displays in my area but it seemed like they didn't have much at the Michaels here either.
> 
> View attachment 438305


Love that crow, bought a few last year.

Our store seems to be fully stocked. 

They have the same style crow spreading it's wings. I'm going back for it tomorrow.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I picked up what was listed as a "Large" pedestal along with a Spooky town building online. I was thinking along the lines of dinner plate size. Maybe get a "large" glass bowl and put a little Halloween stuff in it. Well, other than a mini guord not seeing much fitting inside of this. Or finding a small enough glass bowl to fit on it. On the plus side instead of getting irratated I remember reading RCIAG's post about always misjudging sizes and being shocked when items arrive. I had to chuckle instead and thought"Yep". Add me to that club. Guess I'll be returning this. Stuck a fork on it so you can judge this size. I'm guessing they meant large as in pillar candle size as opposed to taper. LOL


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

The other day, I went to both Michaels and Kirklands. Out of the both of them, Michaels definitely sharpened up their Halloween decorations, however SpookyTown just seems to remain so-so and it still isn't placed where it usually is every year, telling me they're slacking more. I took a few updated photos since my last post on here.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Our Michaels has everything that's pictured above. Wife and I went in there yesterday but left with nothing. Finances are tight right now and there was really nothing that was jumping out at us.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I stopped at ours yesterday. Some new stuff this year. They have the nice latex hanging bats but they want $25 for them as opposed to $17 at Spirit. They also carry the sitting latex black cats, also $25.. Going to get a coupon or two. I like the resin ravens and could use a couple of those. I see the prices went up on several things. The foam skulls are $2.00 more than last year. Nice to see them upping their game a bit and carrying some different things that can actually be used in a haunt or yard display.


----------



## BlackCrow (Sep 13, 2009)

Illysium said:


> Love that crow, bought a few last year.
> 
> Our store seems to be fully stocked.
> 
> They have the same style crow spreading it's wings. I'm going back for it tomorrow.


I know, pretty detailed/realistic for $6! I was tempted to go back and get the other but when I went, there weren't any more in stock. :/


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Stopped in to grab this today.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Stopped in to grab this today.


I love all this mini stuff ! held that in my hand and decided to get the goth furniture instead ( silver with the burgundy cushions) I will prob get that piece and a couple more, it was all so cute !


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Mrs. Voorhees said:
> 
> 
> > Stopped in to grab this today.
> ...


I love it all as well. I have only gotten this and the tree but the animals are next on my list. Luckily I have 2 on my way home from work so I use the coupon. They add up rather quickly.


----------



## Dreamgoddess (Aug 9, 2009)

The nearest Michaels is 2 hours away from where I live and they didn't have much Halloween stuff out this past weekend. They did have these goodies though and they were 70% off. I'm going to repaint them to make a Haunted Carnival for my Tombstone Corners village display.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

MorganaMourning said:


> Does anyone know if Michaels's will be carrying the big toad this year? Last year it was $20. I bought one to use as my witch's familiar. I friend of mine who is really into gardening saw it and I'd love to grab one as a present. Thanks.



I saw the toads at my Michaels today. You probably know by now but thought I would share since mine just got them in, they didn't have them just a day or two ago. Still 19.99 this year, mine had them sitting with the latex black cat.


----------



## blackflamecandle (Aug 14, 2017)

I loved the Witches Brew/Poison Apple book, until I realized the word "thoroughly" was misspelled (without the second "h").  Someone didn't proofread it "thorougly." It reminded me of a clay jar I saw at Hobby Lobby years ago that said "Happy Hannting."


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I just went again to my local store they still haven't put up the lemax stuff after 3 weeks. 
I really wanted to use my 55 percent off coupons on the lemax mad pumpkin patch but couldn't because it's on sale for 30 percent off and isn't in store


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Matt12378 do you live in the NE? I saw on facebook that it seemed all of us were not finding anything in our stores. I went last week and still no figures at all and only the Ghost Around. I ordered my Mad Pumpkin online and now I'm glad I did. I'm wondering if we won't be getting much in. It's getting late in Michaels land. We all know by late September glittery reindeer are in every isle.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Cloe said:


> Matt12378 do you live in the NE? I saw on facebook that it seemed all of us were not finding anything in our stores. I went last week and still no figures at all and only the Ghost Around. I ordered my Mad Pumpkin online and now I'm glad I did. I'm wondering if we won't be getting much in. It's getting late in Michaels land. We all know by late September glittery reindeer are in every isle.


 I know right. It seems really weird that they didn't set up the displays at least of what lemax is carrying this year at Michaels. 
They have the pictures slapped on the table where the lemax items are supposed to be displayed but don't have them apparently in store. 
Also i live in north eastern Pennsylvania.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm really digging this wreath, it's not my usual style though:

http://www.michaels.com/large-glitz-skull-wreath-by-ashland/10523371.html










This is a nice alternative, to the crow wreath at Grandin Road:

http://www.michaels.com/crow-wreath-by-ashland/10522602.html


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Went by my local store on Sunday and they had all their lemax stuff set up. Was in a weird spot though, way in the back by the framing department and not up by the rest of the Halloween decor. Feels like something is disjointed or missing there this year. A little worrying.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

unlovedpoet said:


> Went by my local store on Sunday and they had all their lemax stuff set up. Was in a weird spot though, way in the back by the framing department and not up by the rest of the Halloween decor. Feels like something is disjointed or missing there this year. A little worrying.


 yeah I thought that was the case to in my store but I walked around The Whole store twice they didn't have them anywhere.


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

MorganaMourning said:


> Does anyone know if Michaels's will be carrying the big toad this year? Last year it was $20. I bought one to use as my witch's familiar. I friend of mine who is really into gardening saw it and I'd love to grab one as a present. Thanks.


I just picked one up at my Michaels. Full price $19.99 I had a 50% off coupon, so he was $10. I like him enough I've put him on my year-round shelf of creepy stuff until Halloween. ^.^


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Kemp Sparky said:


> MorganaMourning said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if Michaels's will be carrying the big toad this year? Last year it was $20. I bought one to use as my witch's familiar. I friend of mine who is really into gardening saw it and I'd love to grab one as a present. Thanks.
> ...


I want that frog! Was it with the Halloween items?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Went in yesterday and picked up three more of the large craft pumpkins. They are on sale for $15 each, regularly $30, plus I had a 25% off entire purchase coupon which brought them down to just over $11 each. I thought that was a very good deal and probably should have gotten more but I'm trying to watch the spending right now.


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I want that frog! Was it with the Halloween items?


Yes, but he wasn't on a shelf. In my store, the toads were in a basket underneath where the rubber bats were hanging, next to a shelf of rubber cats. I almost didn't see him when I was browsing, my fiance spotted it just as I was about to walk away! So, don't forget to look down! LOL


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Can anyone get the sku number if you see this wicker basket, i was searching for it since last year and i don't have a michaels close enough to go in every week. Thank you in advance


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

*Michael's Halloween 2017*

I visited Michael's today and they had a lot of great items. There is also a 40% off coupon available for a non sale item. I loved the candlabras!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Regions Beyond said:


> I don't know if all stores will have this item, but I just made my first Halloween purchase of the season at a S.F. bay area Michael's store...
> 
> View attachment 425625
> 
> ...


LOVE the Venus flytrap! I didn't see them at 2 of my local Michaels so I just ended up purchasing them online.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

Anyone have an idea of when the Halloween at Michael's will be on sale? I'm hoping to score some things I liked but didn't absolutely need while they're on sale and hopefully have a 20% off your purchase coupon! ;-)


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Regions Beyond said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if all stores will have this item, but I just made my first Halloween purchase of the season at a S.F. bay area Michael's store...
> ...


Is this what you are referring to? I never saw this. I was thinking something on a stake that was driven in the ground. This potted plant should go great with GR's poison ivy and jasmine hands.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yep! Those are the ones! I just unboxed them....they really took great care in the packaging to make sure they didn't get damaged. I was surprised, because last week I received the little black cauldron pot that I ordered at the same time and even though the entire cauldron was wrapped in bubble wrap, it was smashed into a hundred pieces. They sent me a new one though, which arrived in one piece. Anyway, the flytraps go great with the GR potted hands, but I am definitely going to repot them because I'm not crazy about the one it comes in. Plus, you can see the glue where the stems go into the pot, one of mine looks extremely rushed and just thrown together, but that's easily fixed. Watch out though when handling the top, the teeth are surprisingly sharp! LOL


----------



## ViennaMike (Oct 14, 2008)

Stopped in Michael's today (Sept. 4th) as there's one next to my local MicroCenter. They (and presumably other if not all) Michaels are having a 30% off sale on most of their Halloween decorations this week.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I went to Michaels a little bit ago to get a few non-Halloween things and was happy to see that too! Plus today is the last day for the extra 20% off your total (coupon is on their website, you don't need to print it, just show it to them on your phone or just mention it). 

I managed to pick up 2 more of those big rubber toads....Spirit had them in the past which is where I got my first one so I was thrilled to see Michaels had them this year. Same price ($19.99) but at least with Michaels sales and coupon stacking you can get them much cheaper.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Has anyone seen the frankenstein or zombie foam heads? They had them last year but I haven't found any this year.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> Has anyone seen the frankenstein or zombie foam heads? They had them last year but I haven't found any this year.


I've been looking for them too with no luck at michaels. But! I did find some at Joanns! They only had the zombie head and day of the dead skulls but it was better than nothing. Snagged a zombie for about $4 after sale and coupon so I'm happy. Hope you can find some too!


----------



## AutumnsGhost (Sep 12, 2011)

Unable to find skeleton bottle in FOUR Michaels. Update: Finally found!


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I finally found the toad I wanted. And at 40% off! So happy about it. It is a bit greener than the one from last year; which has more brown on it. I think i like last years better. But it is for a gift and I know she will love it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I noticed that they marked more of their Halloween stuff down even more either today or yesterday....and there is an extra 25% off that ends tonight.

And a lot of things are quickly going out of stock as of the last week or two, so make sure you stock up!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

MorganaMourning said:


> I finally found the toad I wanted. And at 40% off! So happy about it. It is a bit greener than the one from last year; which has more brown on it. I think i like last years better. But it is for a gift and I know she will love it.


I bought one yesterday. All three of the toads they had on the shelf in my store were painted differently.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

hi all, i posted this before but has anyone seen this jack o lantern basket


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Has anyone tried to make an online purchase today? I tried earlier this morning and then again just now, and every time I click the Secure Checkout button, it just refreshes the page and keeps me in my shopping cart. It won’t advance forward thru the checkout process. I even tried going through PayPal but once PayPal redirects you back to Michaels to finalize your order, same thing. I even tried a different browser thinking something was getting hung up somewhere, but same there as well. So frustrating!


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

FYI The Michael's in my area already have Halloween stuff 50% off... It was actually 50% off starting Oct 1!!
Michael's is always the furthest ahead, the had Halloween stuff in July...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Had to stop in Michaels on Snell in San Jose, Calif this morning for some sign painting supplies and while Halloween was _really_ just about gone from the store, got some nice things at 50% off. Picked up a Gemmy _Enter If You Dare_ LED short circuit sign (now 29.99) that they held for me after I called this morning. Saw one additional one left on the shelf unboxed (maybe a demo one) stuffed all the way on the bottom shelf behind the 2 _Beware_ LED signs (now 24.99). So glad I got there this morning. Also happy to find a Light Box Glow illuminated black light sign box with white lettering (now 19.99) still on the shelf in the halloween stamp/scrapbooking area. Used my 40% regular coupon for some Grafix acetate film. Found some of the same foilage for my baby pterodactyl nests that I bought a few months back to help finish my nests. The rest of my purchase was halloween stamp/crafting supplies and some things from the halloween baking section. 

I noticed on their website's home page that there's a coupon for use today only from 3pm - Close (In Store Only) for an ADDITIONAL 20% off your Entire Purchase INCLUDING Sale items. 70% would be great for halloween if you can still find what you want. 

BTW if you are on the SF Bay Peninsula and looking for the _Enter if You Dare_ sign, the Sunnyvale and Pinole stores looks like the only ones within 100 miles that have any left (apart from that one unboxed one at the Snell/SJ location mentioned above). As for the Beware sign, apart from the two (2) I saw at Snell, the only ones showing up online within 100 miles are at Modesto and Brentwood. Stores having the blacklight Light Box Glow are Sunnyvale, Cupertino, West Gate/San Jose, Tully/San Jose, Snell/San Jose all in Limited Quantity--and those having it listed as In Stock include Kooser/San Jose, Union City, Pleasant Hill, Tracy, and Brentwood.

Enter if You Dare : http://www.michaels.com/short-circuit-light-sign-enter-if-you-dare/10517990.html
Beware : http://www.michaels.com/short-circuit-light-sign-beware/10517989.html
Light Box Glow : http://www.michaels.com/heidi-swapp-lightbox-glow-lightbox-with-black-lights-kit/10523664.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a photo I just took of the Heidi Swapp's Lightbox Glow product. I dug around and managed to find 3 C batteries to light it. It does come with a USB cable that you can power off your laptop on your desk or even from the USB connector in your car I suppose (we have several in ours). On/Off Switch on the side. Comes with 50 blacklight reactive letters that slide into the 2 horizontal tracks on the back to spell out your message. I'm sure you can paint (or with marker pens) on wet media acetate your own design or message in any color you want with blacklight reactive paint to customize your display. 










The product was labeled Heidi Swapp Halloween Lightbox on my receipt and I found it with the Halloween stencils/stamps/scrapbook items.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Anyone have one of these they are willing to part with?









I had one that I really liked but we got hit with a bad storm last night and it flew off its hook and broke into many pieces. They are out of stock online and none of the stores by my have them anymore.








Please PM me if you are willing to sell yours. Thanks!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Frogger said:


> Anyone have one of these they are willing to part with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They seem to be in stock online for me:

http://www.michaels.com/hanging-resin-skull-by-ashland/10515881.html


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

That is really strange. Are you sure? As you can see in my pic they are out of stock for me.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Frogger said:


> That is really strange. Are you sure? As you can see in my pic they are out of stock for me.


They were showing in stock when I posted earlier. Out of stock now. 

They must have the same inventory system as Target. They screw with me every year.

Sorry, didn't mean to get your hopes up. I'd keep an eye on their site though.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I agree, I would keep checking back on their site. I’ve been on their site practically every other day this past month and I’ve seen many things go out of stock, come back in, go back out, come back in, rinse and repeat....


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

I found one in north Houston! Best $12.99 -20% I ever spent!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So glad you found one! Better secure the crap outta that baby when you hang it up. Hopefully we’re past the stormy season, but ya never know!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Frogger said:


> I found one in north Houston! Best $12.99 -20% I ever spent!



Yeah! So glad you were able to find one and no worry about getting it shipped from somewhere in time. I'd be very hesitant to put it back up there if you can't find a way to secure it better. Fortunately no one got hurt going to your front door when it fell. BTW great looking house all lit like that and with the spiders crawling up the walls and I really loved the skull up there where you had it placed. Were you able to light it from the adjacent gutter?

That Houston store sure has a lot of stuff on the shelves still!


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Trust me nobody was outside when it fell. We had a confirmed tornado around 4:00 AM when it broke. Rest assured the replacement will be locked down!


----------

